# Any breadboard tips for a beginner?



## dlazzarini (May 16, 2020)

I know I’m probably going at this backwards and probably should have been doing this before actual builds but I’m now thirsting for knowledge. I know what each individual component does by itself but I want to start playing with things and learn more about what’s going on as a whole. Anybody have any tips for a beginner. Any certain type or brand of board? Power supplies? Accessories? What NOT to do?  Welcoming any advice.


----------



## zgrav (May 16, 2020)

plenty of info HERE to give you some ideas


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 17, 2020)

There’s layouts at this site to give you an idea http://breadboardguitarfx.blogspot.com


----------



## Crookedtooth (May 17, 2020)

zgrav said:


> plenty of info HERE to give you some ideas


I really wish this site was still maintained. So many dead links...but definitely still a few useful things in there!
Would love to see more resources online that specifically tackle building pedals. Learning a lot every day though thanks to help like this.


----------



## steelplayer (May 17, 2020)

Lot's of good projects HERE -- site was down for a long while but back now.

Doh! -- Edited to add the  missing URL: Beavis Audio Research


----------



## dlazzarini (May 17, 2020)

zgrav said:


> plenty of info HERE to give you some ideas


Thank you. Definitely a good start


----------



## dlazzarini (May 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> There’s layouts at this site to give you an idea http://breadboardguitarfx.blogspot.com


Thank you. Much appreciated. As far as the gear, are all breadboards created equal? Is there a particular type or brand I should look for?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 18, 2020)

Get the one sold here.  It has all of the extras you'll need for breadboarding pedals: places to mount and wire pots, power switch, in/out switch, jacks, power supplies, etc.  If you buy a breadboard from Amazon, you get just the breadboard, maybe a few binding posts, that's it.  Just like buying a hammer doesn't make you a carpenter, buying a breadboard doesn't make you a pedal designer.  Start simple, breadboard some simple stuff to get used to the process and to gain confidence.  If you want to vary a resistor, wire a pot in series with it and listen to what happens when you turn the knob.  Don't use expensive or hard to get parts because sooner or later you will blow a transistor, IC or LED.

Here's my breadboard.  Don't try building something this complicated and sloppy, you'll lose your mind!


----------



## dlazzarini (May 18, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Get the one sold here.  It has all of the extras you'll need for breadboarding pedals: places to mount and wire pots, power switch, in/out switch, jacks, power supplies, etc.  If you buy a breadboard from Amazon, you get just the breadboard, maybe a few binding posts, that's it.  Just like buying a hammer doesn't make you a carpenter, buying a breadboard doesn't make you a pedal designer.  Start simple, breadboard some simple stuff to get used to the process and to gain confidence.  If you want to vary a resistor, wire a pot in series with it and listen to what happens when you turn the knob.  Don't use expensive or hard to get parts because sooner or later you will blow a transistor, IC or LED.
> 
> Here's my breadboard.  Don't try building something this complicated and sloppy, you'll lose your mind!
> 
> View attachment 4441


Thanks for the advice Chuck. You helped me out a lot when I was first getting my feet wet and I read over a lot of your posts. I value your opinion and appreciate it.


----------

